# New puppy, introduction to 4 year old male pitbull



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a four year old male and I just rescued a severely malnourished 4 month old puppy today. She's been severely neglected and abused. Her had her sister have already been fighting over food. So she's food aggressive which I don't have a problem w I can handle. But I'm not sure how to safely and effectively introduce her to my male we have another dog already and they get along fine for the most part, she's a lab/coyote mix and seven years old and pits are almost always puppies for life so she gets fed up with his antics but he's never shown a sign of aggression towards her. I am def going to take it slow w the new puppy and Boy but I need advice on the initial intro, I've crated him and brought her down to his crate and let him sniff her behind. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome and bless you for saving the pup, what a cutie. Check out the sticky. You need a 2 week shut down. Read up on it and follow it. After the 2 wk shut down, I would introduce them in a neutral area. It's a slow process. The food aggression could be caused by the fear of the food being taken away or not having enough and having to fight over it or go hungry. This may pass with patience and training as well as feeding in separate areas or crating one while the other eats then rotate. Learn NILIF also and basic commands. Good luck and please post more pics of your family.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Perfect pit got it. Start with the two week shutdown and go from there.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH!!! I'm pretty educated on pits and bully's and know I can't just throw them together. My husband thought they would get along but I know that's not the case w her bc she was being severely underfed. And thank you, rescuing animals, especially pitbulls is my passion. I will follow the instructions to a T. it's very important to me that they are safe. I have sooooo many photos of them and my family and posted pictures of the humans in another feed (family room) or something. I'm new to this site so I'm not sure lol I know a lot but my motto is you can never know too much and never stop learning. I'm thirsty for knowledge on this breed and I have a deep deep passion for saving them and changing ppls minds by educating them and making a great example of my dogs. They're amazing and I don't know if ill ever own another type of dog. I'm hooked!! So this poor baby is going to need a lot of work. She's been kept outdoors her whole life so she just thinks she can potty anywhere. She's full of worms. Not spayed. I am going to get her healthy and she's def going to be a permanent member of our family. Her name is Lady Bug Marie, Lady, or Bug for short. Thank you for the helpful information.
































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues (Oct 21, 2012)

:angel: The world would be a better place if more people thought and acted like you. Can't wait to see the difference in the pup after she's been with you for awhile and hear about her progress.Good Luck and God Bless:angel:


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me!! Thank you. I just can't help myself I love them so much. Here's a picture of her today







In my opinion she already looks better lol













She can finally get some much needed rest in the warmth

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 331coupe (Oct 25, 2012)

Those are some grreat pics, looks like a real sweet heart


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. She's doing so great. We're working on potty training and getting her to a healthy weight and most of all a healthy temperament. She's getting along w everyone and everyone is getting along w her. She accidentally got intro'd to our four year old male pit and has done GREAT!!! I'm so proud of all of them. So well behaved. It said I could only upload 25 mb of pictures. So I don't know if I can upload any more.
































She's gained so much weight since she's been here only 4 days!! I'm so happy. My dream if a home full of pets is coming true. They make me happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just an update on Lady. She's doing great! She has been smoothly integrated into our little family like she always belonged here. She's a bit of a shit disturber lol bc she's still a puppy. Just one play bow and my whole house is in an uproar!!! Lol but we love it. They're so funny and all have a great time together. She got my oldest dog acting more like a dog (she was very fearful) but now she plays with her and looks after her like she's her puppy. I apparently can't post anymore pictures of her. But I have a fb page if anyone would like to see her just lemme know. Thanks for listening!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would love to see your pics! you can friend me or post your link here?
https://www.facebook.com/amycon

BUT if you install the photobucket app on your phone, upload pictures there and post the


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh great!!! Thank you!!! But my Facebook is Tim and Jamie Pender. There are all kinds of pictures of my dogs on there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

I realize the treatment of the dog in the past is a sad commentary on humanity and it breaks my heart to see a pup that anemic, but there really is a bright side to picking up a dog that has endured so much. 

From what I've seen, pups -- even adult dogs -- that have been abused like that are incredibly responsive to positive attention and security. Frankly, their loyalty and desire to please is much more developed than a spoiled pup or adult dog that has never been through any type of hardship. 

They just understand how good they have it because they know how bad it can be. I'd suggest kennel dogs to anyone that isn't interested in pedigree or structure or expression or any list of other traits that many of us value in a dog. Frankly, in the end, it's loyalty that makes you love a dog, not papers. 

My favorite dog of all time is an old pit mix that went through some really tough times. He was always wise beyond his years. Now, my wife and I have two two-year-old males that seem to display an air of entitlement that sometimes irritates me. I love them, but it's kind of obvious that they're a little spoiled. 

The coolest thing about a kennel dog is that once they understand your expectations, you rarely have to correct them twice. It's the difference between saying "heel" once, and five times a block.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree 100%. It seems like (to me) that she actually has a sense of appreciation for us and the fact that we saved her!! We love her so much and will do anything for her. All of our dogs are rescues and we love them so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, you need to be a little honest, while your dog is a rescue, she's about a structurally sound as anything you're going to get from a breeder. She may not be papered, but she's pit. As she grows -- as you know -- you're going to want to watch her. 

That's the other thing about pits vs. papered, pits don't fuck around much. She's liable to have a touch of a temper around stupid dogs. Stupid doesn't happen long in serious places and if she happens to be from one of those places she's going to be real calm around you and a hair trigger around silly. 

No idea if that's the case, but either way, she's a pit and bitches have a notoriously short fuse.

Not that I know if you give a damn about someone else's stupid dog.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea I've only had one male pit. The rest have been female. And they are kinda...bitchy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ok*

Without a doubt then, you get it. I've only had one and WOW was she hard on other dogs. She was so predictable if everyone was cool, but I'd get chills when a situation got touchy. Just knew she was going to get ahold of someone.

Anyway, like I said, kind of you.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol yea they don't put up with any bullshit. But yes I do care about other ppls dogs even if the dog and the owner are stupid. I have three pits right now and walk them every day and the idiots in my neighborhood insist on leaning their dogs off leash. When it comes to something like that and your stupid YAPPY chihuahua is charging my pit...sorry about your stupidity. I have nothing against chihuahuas but these ones are stupid.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

